# jumping on coffee table help



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Puppy proofing (putting things out of sight and out of reach) is the best way to prevent him from getting at stuff he is not to have or may harm him. His natural curiousity is going to lead him to investigate (and perhaps 'taste', puppy's explore with their mouths) anything he can. As well as preventing access, teach him 'leave it', and teach him to 'drop it' (trade what he has for something wonderful) because inevitably he will get hold of something he shouldn't have and you want him to willingly give it up.


----------



## Wafer1141 (Mar 12, 2013)

We have everything out of reach for now. So we should just let him jump up and explore for now and just take something from him if he grabs it? Seems like that's encouraging bad habits. Maybe if there's nothing up there then after awhile he will lose interest?


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

It's a slippery slope. He may lose interest or may become more interested in exploring, and before you know it he will be big enough to reach bookshelves, kitchen counters and everything else. It's tough to dog proof the entire house so your best bet is teaching what's off limits and just be consistent. I definitely had that issue with KC, I taught him off by either distracting him with treats or toys, praising when he got down on the ground. You may have to move him down a few times, but usually dogs pick up fast you don't want them doing something.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I like to prevent puppies from learning bad behaviors. I do it by only giving them freedom when I can supervise them completely. Since I am supervising them I can ask them to give me good behaviors before they actually do something I don't want them to do. When I cannot supervise them they are in an x-pen where it is safe and they can't learn any bad habits. As they learn more and more good habits I can give them more freedom.
If my pup does get his little paws up on the coffee table what I would do is call him away from it ask for a behavior he already knows and reward him for that behavior and then prevent him by management from getting those paws up on the table.

I would be training my pup cues such as off but I would train it on items he is allowed on. Once I know he really knows the behavior is when I would use it if I make the mistake and the pup is able to get on something that he shouldn't be on. (my fault for not supervising not his) I would also be training a default leave it.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

That video will be helpful for you. At that age I was teaching Bentley "off". I think the younger they learn that command the better for you later down the road.
You're right to put a stop to it now because they only get more rambunctious as they grow  Good luck


----------

